# Upcoming PCA National Specialty!!



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I think @farleysd will be there. He posted recently and is bringing a young one plus Ruby and Santiago 😊.









PCA


PCA is coming up quickly! whose going?




www.poodleforum.com





Have a great time if you go, and if you are showing or otherwise competing, all the best!


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> I think @farleysd will be there. He posted recently and is bringing a young one plus Ruby and Santiago 😊.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, sadly I will not be showing there, I wish! But I will keep an eye out for @farleysd


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Jkpoodle said:


> Hey, sadly I will not be showing there, I wish! But I will keep an eye out for @farleysd


Yes, I will be at PCA. I will have a 4 - 6 months puppy boy in both the apricot match as well as the 4-6 month class. My girl Thyme, will be in the classes, Santiago and Ruby will be in the specials class.


----------



## FMV (9 mo ago)

Jkpoodle said:


> Hey guys, I just realized the PCA National Specialty is in less than 3 weeks!! Any thoughts or members attending?


Hi everybody! Can anyone help to to find an information about this event? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

FMV said:


> Hi everybody! Can anyone help to to find an information about this event? Thanks in advance!


Here you go:








InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services


InfoDog offers an exclusive database (and search utilities) of current and historical AKC Dog Show



m.infodog.com













2022 PCA National Premium Lists - The Poodle Club of America


DOWNLOAD PREMIUMS FOR Conformation, Junior Showmanship, Sweepstakes, Obedience, Rally Agility Hunting Tests WC WCX Tests Spaniel Hunting Tests Reservations and Additional Information Grooming Competition InfoGrooming Set Up Info and FormMenu and Meal FormDownload Parade InformationRV...




poodleclubofamerica.org


----------

